# Corsair VS450 vs Antec P450P,which one is better?



## SachinJ. (May 21, 2013)

Hello.

I am looking to buy new Power supply for my PC.
My PC config is-
core i3 - 2120 2'nd generation
Gigabyte B75M-D3H mobo
6 Gb DDR RAM
2TB + 1TB + 500 GB HDD

after searching on web finally I have found these two, but I am bit confused between these two?
some say antec is good,some says corsair has got better SMPS.
bot of the are almost same in price.Please,suggest which one I should buy?


----------



## BombayBoy (May 21, 2013)

The *Antec VP450P* is better.


----------



## shreymittal (May 21, 2013)

+1 to Antec


----------



## The Incinerator (May 21, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am looking to buy new Power supply for my PC.
> My PC config is-
> ...



If thats is your configuration and you have no plans to upgrade to a discrete GPU in the near future you can stick to the Corsair VS.But if you are panning upgrade its better to get the Seasonic S12II 430 or Antec VP450P or a Cooler Master GX450 in the 450 watt category and in that order.


----------



## SachinJ. (May 21, 2013)

*Thank You all... *

Bought Corsair VS450


----------



## The Incinerator (May 22, 2013)

Congrats......


----------

